

Zynga takes more funding... from Softbank this time - friendstock
http://www.insidesocialgames.com/2010/07/29/zynga-confirms-150m-investment-from-softbank/

======
friendstock
Question: why is Zynga taking in hundreds of millions of dollars from
strategic partners such as Google and Softbank? Assuming Zynga is already very
profitable, why would it need to raise such large amounts of funding?

